# M1T Failure



## bcboy (May 18, 2005)

Hey everyone,
  I've done a lot of research about M1T.  And form what i've heard its given pretty much everyone good results, except for me.  I've been taking 20mg a day with 6mg of dioxalone and lots of protein shakes for about a month.   have gotten no results, no side effects.  No strength gain, no size gain, no lower back pain, no water retention, nothing.  The guy i bought it from at the health store said it was normal.  Can anyone tell me whats going on and what i can do about it?
Thanks for you time.


----------



## Dante (May 18, 2005)

how big are you?


----------



## bcboy (May 18, 2005)

*Re*

Hey,
 I'm about 5'11 180 pounds, i'm fairly but, but i have no size.
Thanks


----------



## Dante (May 18, 2005)

what company m1t? how much were you eating?  what was your training like?


----------



## bcboy (May 18, 2005)

*Re*

I'm taking andro tech M1T, i work out 5x a week for at least 60 min, i eat moderately, as much as i always have. 3 big meals a day, eggs, a couple chicken breasts, a couple big sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## Dante (May 18, 2005)

never heard of andro tech.. i dont know dude. if you didnt feel anything at all different after a 4 week cycle at 20mgs, my guess would be you got some bs m1t.  i could be wrong, but ive never heard of anyone not feel anything from 20mgs..maybe someone else here has...


----------



## bcboy (May 18, 2005)

yah, well, i got it from a guy at a health store where other people got it from and got results, if anyone else knows anything it would be greatly appreciated.
Is there any other kind of supplement like M1T that might work?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 18, 2005)

bcboy said:
			
		

> yah, well, i got it from a guy at a health store where other people got it from and got results, if anyone else knows anything it would be greatly appreciated.
> Is there any other kind of supplement like M1T that might work?


I thought that stuff was illegal ? How did you get it from a health food store ?


----------



## bcboy (May 18, 2005)

i dunno, the guy sold it to me under the table, etc i had to pay cash, he asked if i was a cop, i live in canada if that matters.


----------



## Pirate! (May 18, 2005)

Sounds like you bought a sugar pill. I'd tell the guy you want your money money back and forget using drugs. You will develop muscle with the proper diet and exercise routine.


----------



## bcboy (May 18, 2005)

*Re*

is that possible?  I mean they came sealed in the bottle and I've looked them up on the internet, plsu working out properly with a healthy diet sounds risky, i'm just not willing to take that chance.  Has anyone heard of andro technologies before?


----------



## dakota (May 18, 2005)

ive never heard of that company... but my suggestion would be to take a couple of weeks off of m1t, and try it again. at 20mgs and if you can find any 4ad, take it also.  eat as much as you can as often as you can, youll see improvements. unless your training isnt right, how long have you been lifting?


----------



## bcboy (May 18, 2005)

about a year.  how would i be able to tell if they were sugar pills? they are clear coated with white powder inside.  the M1T and dioxalone look exactly the same. Is there anyway for sure I can tell if they are something fake like sugar pills? has this happened to anyone here before?
thanks for your time


----------



## ACEOUTDOOR (May 18, 2005)

plsu working out properly with a healthy diet sounds risky, i'm just not willing to take that chance. 



 Wait a minute... working out properly and eating properly for gaining sounds risky, but putting all of that shit you don't even know what's inside in your body is healthy in your mind.


----------



## bcboy (May 18, 2005)

i was just kidding pal, haha, but seriously, can anyone tell me how to find out if they're fake pills?
thanks for your time


----------



## bcboy (May 18, 2005)

if its possible can someone tell me what their M1T pills look like?  I would really like to know if the guy who sold them to me swindled me.  Maybe could you post a picture. I spent $300 on 3 bottles.
Thanks again.


----------



## musclepump (May 18, 2005)

Hey, if you got jipped, at least it's only Canadian dollars


----------



## funkdocta (May 19, 2005)

youve got fake M1T imho. 

 Mine where from underground labs before it was made illegal. They are tablets and not capsules. 

 Sounds like youve been given fakes or a supplement that claims to be 'like' M1T.


----------



## Tha Don (May 19, 2005)

bcboy said:
			
		

> i was just kidding pal, haha, but seriously, can anyone tell me how to find out if they're fake pills?
> thanks for your time


if you have been taking m1t at 20mg for a month and have seen nothing then they are blatently fake!

go back and ask for your money back, if he says no then just be polite, walk away and let the cops take care of the rest


----------



## Stu (May 19, 2005)

Every compaines M1T pills look different so theres no point comparing them with other companies. Some are in the form of capsules, some are in the form of Tablets.


----------



## Redsol1 (May 19, 2005)

is this what the bottle looked like. If so it's not M1T it's plain andro


----------



## bcboy (May 19, 2005)

no, it didn't look like that, it loked different, where can I get good M1T in canada?


----------



## bcboy (May 19, 2005)

*Re*

Hey, I took the stuff back today and the guy who sold it to me's co worker admitted they were placebos.  I got my money back, does anyone know how I can get it here in Canada now.  Should I order it? how does that work, or how can I find a supplier that wont sell me fakes.
Thanks,
BC Boy


----------



## raab (May 19, 2005)

generally the Canadian postal service is much more vigilant about keeping an eye out for pro hormone and steroid shipments.  when the US was planning to ban the pro hormones Canada went ahead and banned the products and shipments.  if you are determined to risk it try England or Europe for your supply where the stuff is still legal.


----------



## Tha Don (May 20, 2005)

my advice is to start reading up on AS


----------



## bcboy (May 20, 2005)

what is AS, anabolic steroids? how can I get them then?
thanks again


----------



## nunya53 (May 20, 2005)

bcboy said:
			
		

> what is AS, anabolic steroids? how can I get them then?
> thanks again


Not appropriate.  Don't ask for sources...anabolic steroids are illegal and no one here uses them or knows where to get them.

Nunya


----------

